# my side of the story



## cleveland (Jun 28, 2007)

My side of the fall

Most of you who open this wont read it but i wish you would i have never told anyone what i remember of this accident or how i feel about it


Ridding starbright the stable masters horse, everyone tells me he is mean. But that just makes a girl like me more interested and I wanted to ride him even more. 

We rode around the outdoor arena witch was just two sides of horse fence and two sides or ropps threaded through posts.

he had down a very nice job so i gave him his head and let him eat a bit, i had been at the barn for about 6 hours ridding juat about every horse i couldnt didnt want to go home. So as he was eating i noticed sean the stable master repleaced one part of the rope fence wiht a chain so you could get out of both ends. 
So he was eating farly close o the chain, i was stupid and was not paying attention he slipped his head under the chain he didnt even see it and i didnt notice.
He starts to walk forword the chain slidds up his neck and hits the saddle horn. He notices he cant move forword and dosnt know why
so he rears up and bolts the two 4 feet tall 1 foot wide polls break out of the ground wiht teh fource of the 1300 pound QH.
So fast i didnt know what really happend but i know one poll hit my in the face and the other in my stoumch. 
they push my off but my foot is still stuck in the sturrip so the chain wiht two polls on hit slidds up my front and gets rapped around my neck as i am dragged one foot still in the sturrip about 35 feet he stars to buck one buck and my foot is out but just as he did i herd the snapp. 
i was chocking the chain around my neck now the the horse is running off i can get my hands up and take it off but i couldnt move one hand and didnt know why becaus eof the shook i couldnt fell the pain yet.
so with one hand i got the chain off and laid there for wat felt like hours was wat i was told about 20 seconds i then passed out..

The rest i dont remember but i was told them sean came looking for me to tell me my om ws there to pick my up.
he saw starbright laying on the ground and ran to him his back leggs must have been hit wiht the polls he had two open gashes on each side. the horse stodd up and wiht off the pain still trotted over to me still unconches he rubbed his nose on my check i was told by sean.
sean tryed to wake me but couldnt 
whipped out his cell and called the ambulence
i woke up in there wiht an oxygen mask on then i could feel teh pain 
i the medick guy was saying "alli can you here me? stay still dont move we are almost ther ei promis alli stay wiht my"
i think that is wat he said i was screaming louder than i ever had the pain was mor ethen i ever could have imagend i didnt even know what was wroung.
screaming though the ER mom told me every one stopped wat they were doing watching the strecher run throught eh room screaming coverd in blood.
the next day is wat i remember the best i was still in pain my wake up call my was my self right as i kne wi wasnt dreaming i started screaming.
then the pain meds kicked in and i quited down 
mom was right next to me 
"wat happend i asked shakking figitting"
it was heard to breath and screamming talking was waht hurt my skin on my neck hurt and my hand and my leg and my stoumch and my shoulder most of all ym head and nose

latter the day i found out i had been in sugery for 8 hours to reconstruck my hand nose and leg
my calf bone was brocken also my nose and my hand was chatered though think i might have gotten coght in teh chain some were.
and my head was cracked open in two pleaces one on my check next to my nose and one on my temple 43 stiches on ymhead and 102 all togther.
i was home in 2 days but mom had to wake me up every 3 hourse in the day and night to make sur ei knew who i was and were i was cause of my concution.

Starbright heeled nicly and i still dont think he is mean when sean told me thst star showed sean were i was laying uncontios
i knew he was a good horse
but no i dont ride him at all just caus eof the deep feari have of that day not of the horse. now my parents wont let me ride him every one things he through me and he is evil and mean and sean is going to sell him i feel awful this is all my falt if i just would have paid attention

My nose looks a bit differnt and my leg has a scar but other than that i'm all better now... i am now affrade of big horse i dont know and i didnt used to be i have flash backs and am deathly scared of chains

if you read all that thank you i really am thankful that some one has
most people would have looked at how long it was and wold be like hell no

well heres Starbright










and heres me my nose is a bit so the side..lol


----------



## CrazyHorseChick (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow... that's sad, but I was totaly engrosed in your story. I can totaly see why you are afraid of chains and big horses. But I'm just like you, if I hear a horse is mean, I've just gotta ride it, lol. thank you for sharing that though, it must have taken alot of courege to write it all down and flash back to everything like that.
Meg


----------



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow that does sound scary. Looks like you made a good recovery. We all learn some lessons the hard way, in anything we do. Getting back on the horse is really just an expression. Its up to you whatever you want to do. I would be the same way about big horses and such, but there are those bomb proof trail horses that drag their head around and you could probably ride one of those someday if you wanted to. Thats probably the only way I'd ride again. Congrats on recovering, I'm glad you are ok.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

sounds to me like you may need to talk to someone with a bit more training then i can offer about your fears and flashbacks. 

I am glad that you made it through and have recovered nicely. I will pray for you.......


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh my, I don't what to say except we all forget sometimes how much damage can come to us from horses. I'm so glad you are recovering well. I just can't imagine the pain you must have gone through.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

wow! thats one crazy accident. you are a very lucky girl.

i hope you can get over your fear of riding big horses and that you can get past the flashbacks. flashbacks are hard to deal with but let them make you stronger. and always remember that that kind of accident is a freak thing and chances are that you will never have an accident like that again 

good luck


----------

